# white spots on betta disease or not



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

hi i am new to this forum and a new fish owner. I want the serious truth if you guys know my betta has a disease even ifit will bother me. Ok heres the problem i got my betta today from walmart and i was reading about the white spot disease thing. you know those gill parts on the body that are the size at the end of the pin those really small circles. My red betta has some really small white circles at the top of the body. Maybe some bettas just have it i dunno. its not a big deal to me unless its a disease. Hes very active at times. He passed the mirror test and he eats some of his food. Does he have a problem?

thx


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

welcome to the forum!
hard to tell what is wrong if anything from what you have written.
Is he rubbing himself on any decorations? What size container do you have him in?
Do you know you will have to keep the water very clean- like water changes every 2nd day if he is in a small container.
Do you have him in a tank?
What on earth do you mean about gill parts that are the size of a pin?
Please use correct punctuation when communicating as run on sentences are hard to understand.
Some bettas have speckles of different colors. Keep him nice and warm , away from the sun and keep the water clean and use water conditioner. 
Please tell us about your setup.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

hes going through and around my tree but not rubbing on it
i have him the betta kit with a half gallon tank
yes i clean the water around every 2 days sometimes 4
im talking about the body, the design on it are all circles all matching the red skin colour except like 15 which are a little white on the top
btw im from toronto too go raptors! lol


----------

